Ask HN: What is the best mobile HN app? - perryprog
======
guilhas
Materialistic (Interact with the "Hacker news" site) -
[https://f-droid.org/app/io.github.hidroh.materialistic](https://f-droid.org/app/io.github.hidroh.materialistic)

~~~
perryprog
I'm on iOS, but it looks good!

------
SpoilerAlert
I prefer this one, especially with nested comments.
[https://app.hackerwebapp.com](https://app.hackerwebapp.com)

~~~
perryprog
This looks cool! I'll check it out!

